# my favorite mousies



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Blue
















Brown Butt








Midnight Dream


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they're sweet! I love the expression on Blue's face


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah shes adorable the broken and black are my little buddies


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Awwww! I love them!


----------

